# Nail cracked and split



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

Storm cracked and split his dewclaw. He has very thick and big nails. He goes to the groomer regularly and gets them cut and his paws trimmed. Its not bothering him, it doesn't hurt him as I have checked, however he licks it. Is it ok to let him lick it? I had been putting some vet wrap around it but now I am wondering if I should just let him take care of it.
My other shepherd has very bad nails which sometimes crack totally and she actually takes them off herself. No blood or anything she just takes care of it herself. They do this even though we cut them as well.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

ladybadone said:


> Its not bothering him, it doesn't hurt him as I have checked, however he licks it. Is it ok to let him lick it?


It sounds like it is bothering him actually.

Hard to tell whether you should bring him in or not, depends on how bad it is. They can be extremely painful, and some of them have to be trimmed under anesthesia once they are cracked that bad.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

What food do you feed? Since you mentioned your other dog having bad nails as well, it can be a sign that the nutrition isn't right. 

I agree with Lisa, if he is licking it then its probably bothering him. Can you trim down the cracked part at all? Usually when a nail splits it needs to be cut at the end of the split to prevent it from going further. Depending on how far the split is, thats why the dog might need anesthesia for it to be done.


----------



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

Well my older dog has had bad nails since we moved to Sweden from the US, I think its a climate thing actually. 
Storm isnt bothering it now. The person that does my nail trimming can take it off if needed. He had this happen last summer and we trimmed it and let it grow out. I checked it today and its not all the way down to the end. I am going to take him to the nail place on monday and let her cut it down more.


----------

